# samba 3.6 guest share, not accessible from windows.



## MrRadiotron (Feb 26, 2013)

*H*i there,

Not sure what is not working so I'll describe the behavior. I have a share setup for guest access; the share is accessible by guests using Linux through Nautilus by navigating to the workgroup, then the host, then the share.

When doing the same on Windows, a password prompt is displayed. I want the guests to be able to navigate to the share without entering credentials. I have Samba in user security mode, the public share belongs to nobody. I've added the nobody user to samba with *smbpasswd -a nobody*

Could you guys have a look at my configuration file?

Below is the smb.conf file (with comments removed for ease of reading)


```
[global]
   workgroup = WORKGROUP
   server string = server
   security = user
   guest account = nobody
   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
   max log size = 50
   local master = yes
   dns proxy = no

[public]
   path = /tank/public
   public = yes
   guest ok = yes
   browseable = yes
   only guest = yes
   writable = yes
   printable = no
   usershare allow guests = yes
   create mask = 777
   directory mask = 0777

[Backup]
   path = /tank/Backup
   writeable = yes
```


----------



## rzakus (Feb 26, 2013)

The config file looks fine, but you should check your settings on the windows OS. By default it will be trying to gain access to your samba shares using your current username/password. First, turn on guest account. If that does not help, run *gpedit.msc*, go to computer configuration > windows settings > security settings > security options. Change network access from classic to guest only or vice versa. You can also take a look at options under "user rights assignment". Hope this helps!


----------



## MrRadiotron (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks rzakus!

but that's not really an option as I will have unknown guests that I don't and can't manage accessing this share.

I had this functionality working on a FreeNAS install, so maybe I'll spin an install up in virtualBox and see how they did it.

In the mean time, any other suggestions?


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 26, 2013)

Reads how to configure workgroup browsing for Samba. Also see the paragraph about setup WINS server.


----------



## mix_room (Feb 27, 2013)

According to http://micheljansen.org/blog/entry/182 you need to add 

```
[global]
...
map to guest = bad user
...
```

Also: there is now a samba4 port: net/samba4


----------



## MrRadiotron (Mar 3, 2013)

thank you all!

Here is the smb.conf file I ended up with.


```
[global]                                                                                                                        
    dns proxy =  no
    load printers = no
    disable spoolss = yes
    guest account = nobody
    map to guest = Bad Password
    workgroup = WORKGROUP
    server string =
    hostname lookups = yes
    local master = yes
    security = user
    create mask = 0777
    directory mask = 0777

[public]                                                                         
    path = /tank/public
    printable = no 
    writeable = yes
    browseable = yes
    only guest = yes

[Backup]
    path = /tank/Backup
    writable = yes
    printable = no
```


----------



## MrRadiotron (Mar 3, 2013)

*Solved*

I can't mark this thread as Solved as I haven't posted enough posts to be allowed to edit it yet,

If an admin is reading this and is in a kindly mood, could you mark the thread as solved.


----------

